# Stefan Keller Wa Handle Sale#2



## Dave Martell

Stefan Keller made high end wa handles installed by yours truly for one great price. :thumbsup:

We have 11 new handles being added in to the sale making this round #2. 

Please see*Stefan Keller Wa Handles *for details


----------



## Dave Martell

#12 is SOLD


----------



## Crothcipt

Nice snag who ever got that one. With Marco's practice knives without handles these should go fast this time around.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I don't have any more wa handled knives that need a custom handle, or I would be all over #10.


----------



## mhenry

#10 would be my first choice too. They are all beautiful Stefan. I like the extra long ferrule on #14 gives the handle a very unique look. Whats the wood on #19?


----------



## Andrew H

#11 is amazing. I love the bakelite / mammoth.


----------



## apicius9

Thanks guys! # 19 s a piece of Craig Stevens' Masur birch burl. This has some very fine burly things going on, not really wide enough to fill the micro-fissures with anything, so I left it as it was. Now you can see some white residual of the buffng compound in the surface structure, I wanted to clean that off but forgot before I sent it out...

#10 is really nice but Dave may curse me, if a knife with a massive tang goes into it he may have to widen the stainless spacer a bit. On # 14 I had planned to shorten the ferrule a little bit but when I got there, I thought it looks nice. To be honest, that one came out a little thinner than I wanted, but for someone who really likes slim handles, it should work just fine. I also like # 17; I did a lot of that one by hand because the kauri and the white horn burn so easily. The end cap is secured with a hidden pin, and I fnished the whole thing on sand paper because I don't have a metal grinder. 

Stefan


----------



## GlassEye

17 is my favorite of the lot, really liking that one. I hope we can see photos of some of these mounted.


----------



## ThEoRy

Hmmm... I'm thinking about #11 for my Martell wa-gyuto. That's very nice.


----------



## Dave Martell

:bump:


----------



## Dave Martell

#20 - *SOLD*


----------



## Crothcipt

That one is a looker. Gratz


----------



## Dave Martell

#17 - *SOLD*


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> #17 - *SOLD*



Glad to see that someone picked that up, definitely the nicest kauri handle I made IMHO. Now, someone buy more before my next rent payment is due 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a new one added in just now. This handle is stellar classy! :cool2:

*#21 - **Ancient Kauri, marbled buffalo horn ferrule, & damascus butt cap
*


----------



## Dave Martell

I just added some product info to the product listings as well as added category search features to help make it easier to identify what handles with go with what style & size knives. You can now see what size/style knife each handle is intended for as well as see the materials used without having to open each product details page. Also, at the top of the product listings page you can select to either search by knife style or blade size. I hope that this helps some....

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/category-s/153.htm


----------



## Crothcipt

Love the new feature. Def. helps with finding something for what you have. Also love the new handle.


----------



## Dave Martell

Crothcipt said:


> Love the new feature. Def. helps with finding something for what you have.




Cool, I'm glad to hear this.


----------



## Dave Martell

#21 *SOLD!*


----------



## Dave Martell

#14 - *SOLD*


----------



## apicius9

Quick update here: I wanted to offer these handles for a lower price while I am between jobs, and Dave was nice enough to support this by also taking a bit off on his side for this sale. The combi prices you see now are below my current standard pricing, and there is nothing wrong with these handles, just an attempt to increase my liquidity. Since some handles are still taking up space on Dave's shelf and that doesn't help me much, I will add an *additional price reduction* - I just sent Dave the new prices and I am sure he will adjust them soon. Overall, this pretty much brings them down to the level where I pay Dave for the rehandling  I know, times are tough for many of us, but I hope that's an incentive to pick up one or two...

Thanks,


Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Quick update here: I wanted to offer these handles for a lower price while I am between jobs, and Dave was nice enough to support this by also taking a bit off on his side for this sale. The combi prices you see now are below my current standard pricing, and there is nothing wrong with these handles, just an attempt to increase my liquidity. Since some handles are still taking up space on Dave's shelf and that doesn't help me much, I will add an *additional price reduction* - I just sent Dave the new prices and I am sure he will adjust them soon. Overall, this pretty much brings them down to the level where I pay Dave for the rehandling  I know, times are tough for many of us, but I hope that's an incentive to pick up one or two...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Stefan




I just posted the new adjusted sales prices you sent over. Thanks Stefan!


----------

